# RCA MP3 Player - Track Order Problem!



## lafeeshmeister (Sep 21, 2008)

My RCA Lyra mp3 player (model TH1602) refuses to play albums in the proper order. Shuffle mode is disabled. The songs are organized correctly (folder for artist, a folder for album inside, and songs properly named, e.g. starting with "01 Track Name"). Also, the tags for each song are accurate, and in iTunes they play in the proper order (1, then 2, then 3, etc). This seems like such a simple problem, but I CANNOT seem to figure out how to get the tracks to play in the right order on my player. I have also tried to load the songs one by one, with windows explorer, and this does not help. Finally, the software that came with this player (I think it's called RCA Detective or something) is up to date and has not solved my problem either.

Has anyone had the same track order problem on their player? It's so annoying, and I'd appreciate ANY assistance!


----------



## darikuri (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't know the solution, but you reminded me of the cheap CD player I used to have in my car. It was a multi-format player which sometimes skipped files because they were WMA instead of MP3, or something like that. Maybe it's playing the formats it likes first, or skipping the formats it doesn't like altogether.
If the songs are all the same format, then I'm not sure what the issue could be... I hope someone is able to help you here.


----------



## eddie_orienteer (Feb 9, 2009)

I also have an RCA 1602 with the same problem. This fixed it:

in iTunes, use "Convert ID3 Tags" to convert all the tags to v2.3 or v2.4

Edit > Select All, then either right-click (I had to control-click on my mackbook pro) and select "Convert ID3 Tags..." and then use v2.3 or v2.4 (these are the two I tested). Will take a few seconds to do the conversion depending on how many tunes you have. You might also find "Convert ID3 Tags" under the main "Advanced" menu - it was there in my old iTunes 7.6.2, but has disappeared from the Advanced menu in 8.0.2 despite the fact that the help still points to it. 

I was also able to use a thrid party converter (jaikoz) to do this successfully. Both fixed the problem and now tracks play in proper order on the pearl.


----------

